# Magellan GPS - Hertz rental car



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

So this lil' desert rat is flying to Providence, RI and the flights get cancelled in Baltimore. My option at 10:30 pm is to rent a car or wait. I don't do well with waiting in airports for a day or more, so I get a Hertz car with a Magellan GPS system. Punch in the address nearly 400 miles away and take off. I know NOTHING about driving on the East Coast.

The little box starts talking to me, telling me I have an exit coming up on the left or right in .6 miles, beeping, etc. Out of Baltimore, past Philadelphia, New Jersey, right through the middle of New York City at 3:00am (that city is awesome from the Verazanno Bridge), on up through Connecticut into Rhode Island.

That little box was invaluable. I didn't miss a turn. Not bad for a bumpkin in the vast wilderness of the east. I highly recommend getting a car with one of these gadgets for anyone travelling unfamiliar turf. 

Now, as for the legendary brusqeness of those Yankees...

That's bunk! This was my 3rd trip to RI, and everyone I encountered for 5 days from Baltimore to Boston was as polite as they could be. Counter agents, waiters, cashiers, people on the street were as nice as could be. A guy in Boston saw us staring in bewilderment while standing on a street corner and walked over to ask if we were lost and could he help. Seemed like everyone went out of their way to be nice. Not one person honked a horn or made rude gestures while I was driving. 

Wonderful trip, wonderful people.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I bought a Garmin c 550 Street Pilot because I do so many bee calls. People do not give good directions to where they live, but most do know their address and that is all I need to know to find them.

When I went to the Shot Show in Orlando last February I took my Street Pilot with me and it was invaluable. Directions to the convention center, fast food, attractions, airport, etc.

Hopefully next time I will remember to take the windshield mount off the window before I turn the car in.


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

For driving directions they are the greatest but don't count on the database being up to date with restaurants. I have the Garmin C550 also and twice it has sent me to gas stations when I was looking for Itailian!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I hane been in a Hertz rental car with Magellan in Fla. and my son in law bought me a Garman 660 for Christmas this year and it is a very handy tool for chaseing swarms as Bill says, most of the time I don`t leave home without it.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Those gizmos really are great, especially for the geographically impared such as me.... some of the advances in modern technology are wonderful...


----------

